# chris king bottom bracket



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone tryed the new Chris King bb with their Sram cranks yet?


----------



## nucknfuts (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that SRAM cranks have different bearing id's for the drive and non-drive side and are not Shimano bottom bracket compatible. The King bottom Brackets are Shimano compatible, hence they will not work with SRAM cranks.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

+1 he is right


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fyi*

Thanks for taking the time to contact us here at Chris King Precision Components. We appreciate your inquiry and interest about bottom bracket compatibility. In short, they are not currently compatible with the SRAM platform, but we are looking to design one very shortly. They are compatible for only Shimano, RaceFace and FSA at the moment. Stay tuned in the summer time for possible emerging details via the website. We are looking as well to produce a Truvativ one as well around the same time. Let me know if you have any further questions I can help you out with!

Best regards,
Cameron Larson
Chris King Precision Components
Made in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice to hear CK is working on a SRAM version.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump! Looks like these are out now!

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=25887

How would these compare to the Sram Ceramic BB?


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

How would these compare to the Sram Ceramic BB?[/QUOTE]

+1...maybe I'll know someday.

I have and Enduro Zero BB now...works great, but it's certainly not as easy to maintain as a BB w/a grease injector system. Will consider replacing my mtb GXP w/one of these in the future.


----------

